# Best Commercially Available Handgun Grease (not Oil)



## cclaxton

OK, now that I have the liquid lubricant (oil) poll and I have done grease research, let's see what the best (not most popular) gun grease is for handguns according to our membership. I am sure there are a lot of interesting homebrew and exotic ones, but I would like to focus on commercially available. 

Some may use both oil and grease and that is okay too. I am really interested in consumer ratings for these gun products...hard to find except at dealers and can't trust them. 

Thanks for you votes!!!!


----------



## usmcj

I used Lubriplate 130-A on my firearms during two tours in Viet Nam, without issue. The military supplied it for use on the M-1, and M14 rifles. I bought a 5 lb can of it 20 years ago, and still have much of the can left. If it "slides", I use lubriplate on it. Oils are another subject. 

Very subjective issue.... whatever works for ya...


----------



## FNISHR

As I recall, about $4.00 in an Advance Auto Parts store will get one a 10oz tube of white lithium grease. Seems to work beautifully.


----------



## Lateck

FNISHR said:


> As I recall, about $4.00 in an Advance Auto Parts store will get one a 10oz tube of white lithium grease. Seems to work beautifully.


If I did not know (or at least think) it was so, the lithium grease looks and feels just like Mil-Comm TW25B Grease?????? fart

Lateck,


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

FNISHR said:


> As I recall, about $4.00 in an Advance Auto Parts store will get one a 10oz tube of white lithium grease. Seems to work beautifully.


If it "rolls", it is oiled.
If it "slides", it is greased.

If it "slides" and needs to be greased, and it needs to be cleaned and re-lubed fairly often to remove dirt (like a gun) then ABSOLUTELY NO MOLY (Molybdenum Disulfide) additives.
The reason Moly in grease is "so good" is because of the extra high-pressure protection it offers. And its resistance to being removeable with ordinary solvents.
That black crap is NOT what you want on your hands. Or cleaning cloths or brushes. Or your gun. Or anything except enclosed surfaces. Great for automotive zerk fittings in "the olden days".

Just my opinion, but EVERY commercial oil/grease lube product for guns is "the very best". Packaged and marketed for MORE money. And a lot of them ARE good.
But, I'm with *FNISHR*. Cheap white lithium is just fine. YMMV. :smt1099

As usual, I can't just quit. :mrgreen:
********************************************************
HOWEVER, MY personal mileage DOES vary. It does cost a few dollars more.

My local gunsmith swears by MD Labs XF7 Weapon Lubricant and will use NOTHING ELSE. But, he knows folks at the lab that developed it.
And, in spite of what I say above, I use it. It has a lot of advantages. A tiny bit goes a long way. I put a film of it on both rolling and sliding surfaces.

It does not wash off in water, even salt water. Even boiling water. But it can be cleaned off with SOAPY water. Modern living through chemistry.
Tested in both sandboxes, Arizona, and the Artic on a LOT of full auto weapons systems plus the M9 and SIG 226.

You can find "the claims" scrolling down at this link. And the price, $12.99 a tube. I have the syringe shown in their photo. A tiny dab smoothed over sliding surfaces is all you need.
MDTactical.com

Made by MD Labs in Prescott Valley, AZ.
Marketed to the military by Smith Enterprise, Inc. in Tempe, AZ. P/N 1018.
Tools : Smith Enterprise, Inc.
Look around their site. They have a WHOLE LOT of interesting stuff. If you are into MilSpec rifles and "goodies". Some "_Available to Military/LE, or class II/III license holders only_."

Yes, I'm a sucker for "good stuff" marketing hype. :mrgreen:


----------



## bill111444

Mobil 1 Synthetic Grease, better than most others mentioned.


----------



## Brevard13

Makes me feel bad. I have owned several firearms and have never greased a one. I always used the RemOil wipes and wiped everythign down and put it back together. Of course I have never had any problems. Guess I should start checking into grease.


----------



## Emmanuel

The military supplied it for use on the M-1, and M14 rifles. I bought a 5 lb can of it 20 years ago, and still have much of the can left.


----------



## usmcj

Emmanuel said:


> The military supplied it for use on the M-1, and M14 rifles. I bought a 5 lb can of it 20 years ago, and still have much of the can left.


hmmm that sounds familiar..... :smt1099


----------



## chessail77

TW25...Sig shipped it with my firearm and I tried it and I use it........JJ


----------



## Coyotemoon

I use Abu Garcia silicon fishing reel grease from Wally World works great on slides, also use the Abu Garcia sliicon fishing reel oil. But the one I really like is Marvel Mystery Oil. use it on all firearms especially the bore.


----------



## Haas

I'm newer to firearms than everyone else I guess, because I never even knew grease was an option. Seems like the goopyness of grease would be more of a dirt trap, no?

So if it slides, and I'm just using oil, am I being detrimental to my weapons?


----------



## Coyotemoon

Haas said:


> I'm newer to firearms than everyone else I guess, because I never even knew grease was an option. Seems like the goopyness of grease would be more of a dirt trap, no?
> 
> So if it slides, and I'm just using oil, am I being detrimental to my weapons?


Not really. Most 1911's like to run wet(oil) and grease


----------



## Haas

Coyotemoon said:


> Not really. Most 1911's like to run wet(oil) and grease


 You're saying oil AND grease, so....both?


----------



## chessail77

Most weapons have places that can use one or the other, read above as stated if it rolls oil it and if it slides grease it.....JJ


----------



## Coyotemoon

Grease for the rails-put some oil on top of the barrel hood so it will work to the locking lugs. If you too much grease on the locking lugs the barrel might at some time not lock up all the way.


----------



## Coyotemoon

Another good grease to use is plumbers silicon grease, good for low and hi temp.


----------



## clickclackpow

I know this is off topic but I need help choosing a handgun. I have shot many handguns and I'm at a tough decision. I'm on a budget can't go above 400 dollars. Its between the kel-tec p11,pf9 or Taurus model 65 4inch .357, or charter arms bulldog .44spl. Thanks in advance for advise


----------



## Coyotemoon

Depends on what you want to use it for and what caliber?


----------



## clickclackpow

Both kel-tec pistols are 9mm Luger and the the other two 44spl and .357 magnum. Use is for home defense range time and occasional carry.


----------



## Coyotemoon

Found something else Im trying for use on slides----RCBS resizing lube----will take a lot of heat and pressure.


----------



## Coyotemoon

www.firehawktech.com/Ballistol/index.htm click on Ballistol information
I found some of this in my shop. I used this on my guns when I did a lot of Cowboy Action Shooting. Best stuff in the world for cleaning black powder guns, or ANY gun. This will clean and lube and preserve any gun. Put inside your holster and no more rust from carry.
Only product you will need. All that other stuff I use is going by the way. DOn't know why I quit using Ballistol. It has been around for 90 years or so. Navy seals use it on all their weapons.
Hope the link works and you will find all the histroy and uses for this stuff.


----------



## BigCityChief

Ballistol is a great product but it is an oil.


----------



## high pockets

Froglube or SlideGlide


----------



## TAPnRACK

TW25b is my favorite over the years. I like how it it dissipates through use rather than collect dirt & grime, becoming sludgy as it lingers in your firearm. Amazing on my Rem 700's bolt lugs and handgun rails.


----------



## Meister

Hoppe's is the "ol' reliable" but I prefer Barricade by birtchwood Casey or something I've recently been using on my AR platform rifles - Blaster Graphite Dry Lube. Seems to work very nicely and is made for extream temperatures.


----------



## BowerR64

All i ever use is G96


----------



## Shipwreck

Brevard13 said:


> Makes me feel bad. I have owned several firearms and have never greased a one. I always used the RemOil wipes and wiped everythign down and put it back together. Of course I have never had any problems. Guess I should start checking into grease.


Hell, I have used Breakfree CLP for years and years. I am not really interested in grease. I've never had a problem...


----------



## padom

I've been using White Lithium grease from Home Depot for years. Thin layer on top of barrel and rails. Large tube was less than $10


----------



## Spike12

I used to be a G96, Pro-shot Gold, Hoppes Oil, kind of guy. 

But now I've tossed most of that stuff and other away and I'm just about 100% Frog Lube. Most of my cleaners are gone too.


----------



## Steven

Slide Glide from Brian Enos.com is the best grease I've found.


----------



## Donn

Rig, only because it's what I have.


----------



## Cannon

SLIP 2000 makes what I consider the best gun grease available it called (EWG) Extreme Weapons Grease do a search of SLIP 2000 and you'll understand why its the best.


----------



## Livingthedream

Using tetra for about 20 years now . Love it.


----------



## Craigh

I've been using RIG since I was a young man or at least as long as I can remember. My LGS gunsmith suggested it as the best overall preservative and lubricant you could buy. Also, my grandfather and his buddies as well as dad and his friends all used RIG. There was always a jar or tube of it around the ranch house or the hunting cabins. 

I'm sure modern science has come up with something marginally better, but as a habit, I prefer the old school RIG. I think Birchwood Casey must have bought them out, because their name in now on the jars of RIG. After I've dried away the solvent, I put a very thin coat on rails and other moving parts. When I probably won't use a gun for a while, I put a thicker but still thin coating on the whole gun. It just doesn't seem to dry out like oil can.


----------



## SamBond

Sig turned me onto TW25b. (The only grease I've used as a lubricant).
Before that I had never used anything but oil on semi-autos.

Customer service at Beretta recommended using grease on a PX4 that was giving problems using oil only.
TW25b made that Beretta run and I bought a lifetime supply of the stuff.
The Beretta is gone now but I still have the TW25b.

Considering the amount of TW25b I have on hand, it kinda Has to be my favorite...... So there is that.
It may not be the best but it is the best (and only) grease I use for lubrication.




Sam


----------



## Budd

The only thing that I do not like about TW25 is that it separates in the container and has to be kneaded before use.


----------

